# Best place to purchase Toro parts?



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Any links to places online to purchase parts? I've tried a couple sites that I've found but they do not recognize the part numbers I'm providing right out of the OEM parts manual? Thanks in advance!


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Do a Google search using the part #.


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

I have purchased quite a few on eBay using Toro part numbers in their search function


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Small Engine Parts Warehouse - Lawn Mowers, Trimmers, Lawn & Garden Equipment | SEPW


We are your Small Engine Parts Warehouse - for small engines, snow blowers, lawn mowers, trimmers, edger's, many more. We stock a huge selection of parts and accessories for lawn & garden or outside power equipment for top brands like Toro, Briggs&Stratton, Simplicity, Echo and many more, all at...




www.sepw.com


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Believe it or not, Toro's online store (torodealer.com) is surprisingly competiive on some parts and their shipping cost is reasonable on small parts. 

I bought a pair of rotor guards for a Snow Commander and Toro had the best price even after shipping.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Power Equipment, Parts & Tools
Russo power equipment
Aka seller epr on eBay


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Have not bought from them but I have used there machine break down to see what I need for parts #






Toro 1028 OXE Power Max Snowblower | 38663 | eReplacementParts.com


Need to fix your 38663 (312000001-312999999)(2012) 1028 OXE Power Max Snowblower? Use our part lists, interactive diagrams, accessories and expert repair advice to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

db130 said:


> Believe it or not, Toro's online store (torodealer.com) is surprisingly competiive on some parts and their shipping cost is reasonable on small parts.
> 
> I bought a pair of rotor guards for a Snow Commander and Toro had the best price even after shipping.


but they don't discount the price like spew your paying full boat dealer price


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Jacks Small Engines


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

captchas said:


> Small Engine Parts Warehouse - Lawn Mowers, Trimmers, Lawn & Garden Equipment | SEPW
> 
> 
> We are your Small Engine Parts Warehouse - for small engines, snow blowers, lawn mowers, trimmers, edger's, many more. We stock a huge selection of parts and accessories for lawn & garden or outside power equipment for top brands like Toro, Briggs&Stratton, Simplicity, Echo and many more, all at...
> ...


I use SEPW frequently. They have great prices plus they are somewhat close to me so, if they have it in stock, I get parts in a few days. Nice guys to work with. On the few occassions I had a problem, I called them and they answer - in person - quickly and help you out.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i have several toro dealers near my house and repair clinic dot com is maybe 30 minutes away


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Take a look at Pats Small engines they have an extensive web catalog and have things that Toro lists as NLA like coils for the Suzuki powered CCR machines. Some prices are better than Toro factory prices too.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Toro makes Toro so it isn't that likely you're going to find the part from the machine crossing over to anything else. Unlike MTD that rebrands for a number of companies so a Troy part will fit a Cub will fit a MTD, Craftsman, ...
The engine on the other hand isn't made by Toro so there's opportunity there for different sources. Just depends on what you're looking for.
Even with Toro as others have mentioned above I'd try a web serach with the model number and if nothing part number. Pulling up a site like "Jackssmallengine", "erepalcementparts","Amazon", "Ebay", ... including SearsPartsDirect and using the model number to see if they have the model in their system and then the P/N to check availability and price on it.

Various online parts suppliers - - > snowblower parts online at DuckDuckGo
You might also try a local Toro dealer.
Is there something specific you need right now or are you just checking on where/how to get parts you might need down the road?

(Edit: you might also want to use the Toro web site to pull up your model and check to make sure a part hasn't been superseded since the printing of the manual - - > Parts | Toro )


.


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions! I believe Toro's own website torodealer.com might just be the ticket! The site isn't really intuitive and I couldn't find how to order parts but I have finally figured it out. They only offer 2 out of the 3 parts online that I need, and mention to check with a dealer for the rocker switch. I do have a local dealer where I bought the snowblower but they are also the one's that told me I couldn't put heated grips on my Power Max 826 OAE (37799)! But a gentleman on this site pointed out to me that the engine is identical to the 826 OHAE which has the heated grips! The following is what I need and no other website including eBay or Google had results. Below is what's required:


(1 each) P/N 144-0341 Harness-Wire, LED And Hand Warmers
(2 each) P/N 144-1604 Grip-Heated
(1 each) P/N 122-1124 SWITCH-ROCKER, ON-NONE-OFF (HEATER)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The question I'd have about the engine is if your 826 OAE has the same electrical specification as the 826 OHAE. They might both be the same 8 hp but different electrical outputs due to different stators under the flywheel.

I looked up the model number for a 826 OHAE and came up with 37802. Using that model number I found the Heated Grips to be P/N 127-5951
In addition to Toro, these sites carry them. Maybe the harness and switch too.





Toro Genuine Part 127-5951 GRIP-HEATED - SLE Equipment


127-5951 - This is a genuine part for Toro; not an aftermarket part.




sleequipment.com












Toro 127-5951 Grip-heated HD Handle OEM for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Toro 127-5951 Grip-heated HD Handle OEM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com









Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 928 Ohxe Snowthrower, 2015 | 38801 | eReplacementParts.com


Need to fix your 38801 (315000001-315999999) Power Max Heavy Duty 928 Ohxe Snowthrower, 2015? Use our part lists, interactive diagrams, accessories and expert repair advice to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com












PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

going by toros web site both models use the very same part number for the engine 136-7756 ENGINE-G250FDS-1 the stators also share part numbers 127-9485 ALTERNATOR 





Parts – Power Max 826 OHAE Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com









Parts – Power Max 826 OAE Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com




the control panel it self and the support panel plus a few other items are different which would back up the dealer in saying what they stated, in other words lots of parts and labor


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

start counting parts, way more than grips, harness, switch, control panel Parts Details


----------



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Well guys, thanks for all the advise and leads. With further research and input here, I did determine that the engines are exact as well as the stator (alternator), flywheel, and ignition coil on the 826 OAE and the 826 OHAE. My selling dealer told me the electrical output was different but they were wrong in that area. Where the differences are, include the upper handles and the end of the bars where the grips are installed (two different styles of grips). The control levers, control panel and other parts are different as well. So my thought I could easily install heated grips appears to not be the case. The 826 OHAE is only $100.00 more and in hindsight purchasing this model would have been the way to go. Never had heated grips on a snowblower before, and in reality probably only need the heated grip when you first start out. Usually after operating the snowblower for a while I get warm to the point of sweating. Who knows, maybe my dealer will take mine in on trade and I'll end up with heated grips in 2022 after all!


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

I ordered 2 genuine Toro belts from Amazon. It was cheaper than the Toro website.


----------

